# PJB Promoted To Microsoft Section Moderator



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congratulations to PJB keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations excellent work well done


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Well done on the promotion! :smile:


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Gratz ^^

:thumb:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations! well done


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone, it has been nothing but a pleasure so far!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Congratulations! !


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Congrats !

BG


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on the promotion PJB, well earned







.....


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, congratulations well done.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Good going. :smile:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations Patrick !!!

Well deserved indeed!

John


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Very nice work, Patrick......Congratulations!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

:thanx:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Patrick! 

Well deserved! :flowers:


Rayda


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats on the promotion!
keep it up :smile:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Patrick (Apr 15, 2012)

Again, thank you all, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Keeping a fox eye on spammers.:grin: Good work, man.:thumb:


----------

